# Texts to send your spouse.



## srtjm

I'd like everyone to submitt ideas for texts to send to your spouse. They can be Sweet or Sexy. I plan on stealing your Ideas. Let me begin: "You just strolled thru my mind. I'm glad your were'nt wearing your high heels today. That would have hurt! "


----------



## southern wife

Wanna take a bath?


----------



## Drover

southern wife said:


> Wanna take a bath?


Hmmm...Mine sent one that said, "You need to take a bath." Almost the same thing...


----------



## ScarletBegonias

"picturing your hard,thick c**k in various places on my body"

"thinking of a number between 68 and 70"

"we need to try something on that new storage bench in the bedroom..."

"can't wait to ravage you when i get home"

"you were amazing last night. i came so hard i went blind for a minute."


----------



## ScarletBegonias

and for the sweet:

"baby you're the best.i wanted to say thank you again for helping me with grocery shopping this weekend."

"you looked so peaceful and handsome sleeping this morning i didn't want to leave!"

"i can't wait to have cuddle time tonight!!"

many many more...i also send a "good morning you sexy man i love you very much!" every day. it varies but the message is basically the same.


----------



## Ano

ScarletBegonias said:


> "you were amazing last night. i came so hard i went blind for a minute."


This is great! Lol


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

ScarletBegonias said:


> "picturing your hard,thick c**k in various places on my body"
> 
> "thinking of a number between 68 and 70"
> 
> "we need to try something on that new storage bench in the bedroom..."
> 
> "can't wait to ravage you when i get home"
> 
> "you were amazing last night. i came so hard i went blind for a minute."


:smthumbup::yay:

Can't get my wife to use the phone for anything more than to see when I'm getting off work or the occassional "I love you". Nothing wrong with that but would be nice to see some stuff like above every once in a while. She's too afraid someone is going to see her phone and the texts. She absolutely will not send any sort of pics.


----------



## BeachGuy

ScarletBegonias said:


> "picturing your hard,thick c**k in various places on my body"
> 
> "thinking of a number between 68 and 70"
> 
> "we need to try something on that new storage bench in the bedroom..."
> 
> "can't wait to ravage you when i get home"
> 
> "you were amazing last night. i came so hard i went blind for a minute."


Are you single?????? Lol


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Zatol Ugot? said:


> :smthumbup::yay:
> 
> Can't get my wife to use the phone for anything more than to see when I'm getting off work or the occassional "I love you". Nothing wrong with that but would be nice to see some stuff like above every once in a while. She's too afraid someone is going to see her phone and the texts. She absolutely will not send any sort of pics.


i stopped caring about that. if they want to see my business that badly then they deserve whatever shock or shame they get from snooping;-)

i consider it healthy,fun,and great foreplay


----------



## notperfectanymore

Zatol Ugot? said:


> :smthumbup::yay:
> 
> Can't get my wife to use the phone for anything more than to see when I'm getting off work or the occassional "I love you". Nothing wrong with that but would be nice to see some stuff like above every once in a while. She's too afraid someone is going to see her phone and the texts. She absolutely will not send any sort of pics.


Some of us women were young and stupid in the pic department years ago :scratchhead: I let the ex take some polaroid pics of me (before cell phones or internet). After we split, he TRIED to "share" them...I had an amazing friend get a hold of them and destroy them for me :smthumbup: Lesson learned...no "pics" of me...


----------



## Ano

notperfectanymore said:


> Some of us women were young and stupid in the pic department years ago :scratchhead: I let the ex take some polaroid pics of me (before cell phones or internet). After we split, he TRIED to "share" them...I had an amazing friend get a hold of them and destroy them for me :smthumbup: Lesson learned...no "pics" of me...


Been there with an ex....with a video of me taking a "sexual bath". 

But I still let hubs have pictures!


----------



## larry.gray

ScarletBegonias said:


> i stopped caring about that. if they want to see my business that badly then they deserve whatever shock or shame they get from snooping;-)
> 
> i consider it healthy,fun,and great foreplay


I put something similar on the social spot "note to self" thread:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/47690-note-self-15.html#post848797




> NTS: Make sure it is your wife that is reading the phone and not your teenage daughter who is transcribing the conversation for her before you send a very explicit text explaining what you're going to do with wifey when you get home.


----------



## Little Bird

Yaaay! I love sending/receiving texts from my H. Here are some of my favourites that he has sent me - typing these straight from my phone haha!

"Be naked when I get home."

"Coming home - pls be naked."

"No idea what [*boss's name*] is talking about. Been thinking about you all morning."

(After I sent him a pic of me modelling some new lingerie I just bought)-- "DON'T MOVE. I'M RUNNING HOME RIGHT NOW"

Me: "Sorry - running late, willbe home in 45min"
H: "U made me rush home though!"
Me: "I know I'm sorry : ( Maybe I can make it up 2 u?"
H: "No - you've been naughty, u need to be punished..."
Me: "I agree ; )"

 I love it when H gets a little sexually agressive in texts haha.


----------



## Cre8ify

This week's were particularly successful in achieving the desired results:

Kukui oil foot massage...back massage...neck nuzzle...face down starfish...reach around rub...O together.

and later this week a series:

Sitting in the Dr.'s waiting room thinking how much I miss the taste of you.
>
I want to trace the edges of your flower petals.
>


----------



## srtjm

I'm taking notes.


----------



## larry.gray

Wifey loved this one:

"Please stop the texts and pictures, I can't drive with no blood flowing to my brain. I'll be home in a minute, be ready for me."


----------



## lonesomegra

I feel like a Zombie after work - I'm coming home to eat you up!!!!

I feel like a Skeleton so I need your body to make me whole again.


----------



## sweetdreams75

I wish my husband was more sexually aggressive in text or in bed. Whenever! Lol!


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out

My husband doesn't text...so instead, I sent a love letter addressed to his penis today.  I can't wait to hear the response. He works offshore, so it will a whole week before he can act on it. We spend a lot of time email chatting and such. Two weeks of foreplay...agonizing, but fun!


----------



## Drover

srtjm said:


> I'm taking notes.


Ditto


----------



## Cre8ify

Nice exchange CA, a real conversation. I've sent hundreds of sexts and all I get back are...well, just crickets. Sister Virtuous and Chaste did a good job of installing good girl attributes and I am working toward a lifetime achievement award to dismantle them. She must flush with embarrassment when she reads my foolishness. At least I know she reads them because after the facedown starfish caper she said "hey, just exactly like you said".


----------



## srtjm

Cre8ify said:


> Nice exchange CA, a real conversation. I've sent hundreds of sexts and all I get back are...well, just crickets. Sister Virtuous and Chaste did a good job of installing good girl attributes and I am working toward a lifetime achievement award to dismantle them. She must flush with embarrassment when she reads my foolishness. At least I know she reads them because after the facedown starfish caper she said "hey, just exactly like you said".


Please Pardon My Ignorance: "facedown starfish caper"?


----------



## sweetdreams75

We go for a lot of Harley rides so I sent him the following:
I would like to ride you like a Harley. Hard and fast through the strait-aways and slow and smooth around the curves.


----------



## rj700

DW is at boy scout camp all week and it just went over 100 degrees. Text went:

Me: how you holding up blondie?
Her: Hot! Hot! Hot!
Me: Are we talking the weather or ur just making sure I miss you even more?
Her: Both.


----------



## Cre8ify

srtjm--That was a reference to a prior post--

Kukui oil foot massage...back massage...neck nuzzle...*face down starfish.*..reach around rub...O together.


And a new entry:
With this heat you might end up with the dark chocolate melted in your hands
>
Mark spots on the map with them and I'll follow to the sweet treasure
>
Save a piece for me

Wish me luck on this one. I've probably over reached and I bet she won't save me a piece.


----------



## blueskies30

My Husband won't respond to even the most calmest of sexy texts. He responds saying he does not sext. 

I still want to try some of these, I guess I'll see what his response is closer to the time we can see each other. He's away working and I think those texts just make distance harder for him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

My wife is out of town at a conference. We both have iphones so I tried to get her to do some sexy facetime. Unfortunately she has a roommate while she's there, so nope. No sexy facetime. She did facetime me this morning while I was just out of the shower. I could tell she was really nervous that I would point the camera down...she was in the hotel restaurant.


----------



## larry.gray

Wifey was coming to town and have lunch with me today.

I'm in a meeting and get a text: Headed to the shower, should be in town around 11:30.

Me: This text is worthless without pictures

I get picture message, but have to sit on it for 45 more minutes until I'm out of the meeting.


----------



## I'mAllIn

That's awesome! Your wife is definitely a keeper. It sounds like you guys have lots of fun together.



larry.gray said:


> Wifey was coming to town and have lunch with me today.
> 
> I'm in a meeting and get a text: Headed to the shower, should be in town around 11:30.
> 
> Me: This text is worthless without pictures
> 
> I get picture message, but have to sit on it for 45 more minutes until I'm out of the meeting.


----------



## I'mAllIn

I'm not real comfortable texting pictures of myself, but I like to text (and he seems to like to get) pictures of lingerie I'm thinking of buying with something like "do you like this color" or if I'm wanting him to hurry home I'll text a picture of his favorite garter and stockings and ask him "heels or no heels".


----------



## F27

I'm getting married next month. Its small party and only few people will be invited... don't bring any gift. Just bring someone who will marry me. 
oh funny me


----------

